# Strange feeling in feet during 40 mile ride



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

I think this will be the proper place to put this question, 
During my Saturday ride I was having some numbness in my little toes, and the toe next to it. It immediately went away when I got off the bike. Is this a nerve thing in my butt from the seat or possibly a shoe thing? Or could it be that I was pushing myself too hard? I never had this problem with my old seat, nor did I with my old shoes. I didn't notice it with the shoe change as that was first come to think of it. I bought a Fizik Aliante. I'm stumped.

thanks in advance.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

The box in the shoe is probably a bit small. If the shoes fit perfectly before the workout, there is a good chance your feet will swell a little bit and start cutting off blood flow.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Try reverting back to your other seat, it's likely you're pinching one of the pelvic arteries.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

function said:


> Try reverting back to your other seat, it's likely you're pinching one of the pelvic arteries.


Good call. I would try everything to fix it...but do it one at a time. The seat is probably easiest, so change that first. If that doesn't work, go back to original seat and change pedals/shoes (or just shoes).

How is it going?


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Good call. I would try everything to fix it...but do it one at a time. The seat is probably easiest, so change that first. If that doesn't work, go back to original seat and change pedals/shoes (or just shoes).
> 
> How is it going?


Dont know yet. I havent had any time to ride. Work has been overly demanding and I cant bike commute to work. I will let you know what I find. I'm going to try the seat first to see if thats it. I'll be dissapointed if it is. I like the comfort on the Fizik Aliante.


----------



## ChrisMBianchi (Jul 15, 2008)

ChrisMBianchi said:


> Dont know yet. I havent had any time to ride. Work has been overly demanding and I cant bike commute to work. I will let you know what I find. I'm going to try the seat first to see if thats it. I'll be dissapointed if it is. I like the comfort on the Fizik Aliante.


My best friend is a nurse, so I decided to consult him about this issue today. We looked at a bunch of things including cleat adjustment and found that the cleat wasnt allowing my heal to float toward the crank enough creating a pressure point on the outside of my foot. We tried to adjust the cleats to no avail. The result is a brand new set of speedplay light action chrome-moly Black pedals. The 15deg of float did the trick and he also suggested not tightening my straps on my shoes as tight. 

15 mile ride to test it and walla no more numbness. Thanks for your help here as it gave us a starting point.

Chris


----------

